# appointment tomorrow,help



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

hi everyone   we are finally going to the rfc in the morning to pick up our drugs   , can anyone tell me what the drugs are and how to take them?? i no there is injections and nasel sprays but which drugs do what and how long do i take them?? any help b4 2moro would be great as i like to b prepared,thanks xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi angel, great news on going to collect your meds tomorrow. You will go to pharmacy about 30 minutes before your appointment to collect the script, your bag usually contains nasal spray which is used for down regulation, gonal-f injections used for stimms, your trigger injection (ovitrelle) and the progesterone support ( crinone gels). The nurse will take you through your schedule and will also run through all the meds and show you how to use them properly. Everyone is different as to how long they need to use certain meds so it will all be written down on your schedule along with all your scan dates etc.
Hope this helps, good luck. Why dont you join the cycle buddy thread (think it is called april/may/june cycle buddies), the ladies are lovely and can give you loads of support throughout your treatment.
Emma xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Hey Angel, 

Just wanted to say that MissE is absolutely right about what drugs you will get. Everyone's schedule is different as is the dosage of the drugs. The nurse will explain it all to you and it will be written down on your schedule. Look forward to seeing you in the other thread as Emma suggested. 

M x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Angel

Exciting times for you.. You dont have to worry as the girls have already said everything is wrote down for you everyones dosage is different.
Dont be afraid to ask the nurse questions i was a nervous wreck thinking about it.

The other thread is helpful 2

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Good luck today angel. If you have a million questions after your appt today we are all here to ask.

Katie xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Good luck with your appointment xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck pet

The girls have more or less said it all,let us no how ur app went and feel free to ask any questions cos I'm sure one of us can help 

Jenna xx


----------

